# Meet Martha



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Our new puppy. We expected to walk away with a male, but our heart broke for this one.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweet, I can see why you picked her.
Golden Retriever?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Awww, now I want one too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dtsaudio said:


> Sweet, I can see why you picked her.
> Golden Retriever?


Yeah, we're pretty much goldies for life.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> Awww, now I want one too.


Then this won't help


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

What happened to "Brownie". Stomach feeling better?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Puppy!

Congrats!

I've never had a dog, but I want one!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Congrats! Beautiful pup, great breed. Budda, there's nothing better than coming home after a long day at work and having a dog run up wagging his tail. Best feeling in the world.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lovely. Dogs be good. Masters of dogs be good too.

One of our dogs is a golden retriever/lab cross. Either breed crossed with something else makes for a nice dog because either breed is great on its own.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

You guys are speaking in code here right? Or this is just the same fever Scott Henderson has? ;-)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Golden Retrievers are one of the best breeds out there if you have the time and energy for them. Our last one was call Rosie. Unfortunately she lost a fight with a train while looking for raccoons.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! We're dog folks too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey congrats! maximum puppy cuteness! i always thought it was better to get a female rather than a male. ime the temperment is better. but i never had a golden


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GWN! said:


> What happened to "Brownie". Stomach feeling better?


haha, yeah. Much better. We did the rice thing and went back to his old, old food. He literally went on a hunger strike due to that vegan shite my wife got him, so we tried everything. I have a $160 bag of absolute vegan garbage sitting in my laundry room right now. It makes me nuts.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> hey congrats! maximum puppy cuteness! i always thought it was better to get a female rather than a male. ime the temperment is better. but i never had a golden


Thanks.

We actually chose her because she has a hernia that needs to be dealt with. When we went to go pick out a puppy a while ago, she couldn't fight for our attention and just sat there looking sad as hell.

Due to the injury, she became very patient and calm - and this was a perfect match for our aging Watson (I think he's 12 now). He's too old to have some dominating male running around. She's been perfect so far, but we thought our cat was going to eat her. Man, cats are such nasty bitches.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMgosh! What a beautiful pup! The perfect name too, Martha! How sweet is that. Does she have a hint of puppy breath to? Goldies have a disposition that not very many of the other breeds can compete with. They're loving, loyal and so devoted. My son's best friend has one named Shamus! A beautiful breed to have! 

Do you need someone to groom her? I will, I will! I love brushing long haired dogs. They just soak up the "feel good" of an outright body grooming. Happy, happy puppy! Give Martha a hug and a kiss from her Auntie Lola! lol

BTW is she teething too?

Your puppy pic has me grinning like the Cheshire cat! Now Lola's happy, happy! Thanks for sharing! This totally put a happy spin on a doom and gloom night. Overtime tomorrow at 7 in the am! This just sucks!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought you were having difficulties selling your house. Now you got more dog stink inside.
We only have bird and turtle stink.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Such a beauty!

Congrats to you and the family!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Aw, look at that cute muffin!

/end CanCon riff


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> I thought you were having difficulties selling your house. Now you got more dog stink inside.
> We only have bird and turtle stink.


I've been pulling out the big guns (well, tried them out - we haven't had a showing since). 

I brought home my hydroxyl generator from work. That is powerful enough to work on it's own, but for extra measure we add a mixture of borax, baking soda, and cinnamon to the carpets and vacuum after 30 mins. 

My wife has always been needlessly worried about hydroxls, but finally gave in.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I'm an animal lover from way back and she is a beauty, congratulations.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, she is beautiful!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We actually chose her because she has a hernia that needs to be dealt with. When we went to go pick out a puppy a while ago, she couldn't fight for our attention and just sat there looking sad as hell.
> 
> Due to the injury, she became very patient and calm - and this was a perfect match for our aging Watson (I think he's 12 now). He's too old to have some dominating male running around. She's been perfect so far, but we thought our cat was going to eat her. Man, cats are such nasty bitches.


Very nice of you to pick a pup that might have been overlooked by others because of illness or injury. She is definitely a beauty.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Golden Labs are lovely pets. Yours is gorgeous, but you know that.

You seem like the right kind of person to have a dog.

I hope you have many years together.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GWN! said:


> Very nice of you to pick a pup that might have been overlooked by others because of illness or injury. She is definitely a beauty.


Thanks for saying that, but I don't want to seem _too_ nice - I'm not sure I would have taken her on, if there was serious issues (unless I knew she wouldn't get the proper care). I believe she would have been cared for well by the breeder.

This breeder was fantastic. She'll retire her dogs at her home - she says after three litters, they deserve a spot on the couch. She has 11 retirees. She also booted a buyer (out of her house), because she felt the dog wouldn't have a proper life. He was an Arab - I would have HATED to see that unfold. She also mentioned that the dog will always have a home with her, if we don't want her - and she contractually has first dibs. We would never return a dog though.

Re Martha's hernia: The breeder wouldn't have sold her - she would have kept her. To me that would have been nice of the breeder, but Martha wouldn't have the opportunity to shine on her own and have the full attention she needs.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations on the new pup. She's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> I thought you were having difficulties selling your house. Now you got more dog stink inside.
> We only have bird and turtle stink.


Dogs don't stink if properly bathed and groomed!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Adcandour would you grace us with more pics of your precious pup? Please?!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Dogs don't stink if properly bathed and groomed!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey Adcandour would you grace us with more pics of your precious pup? Please?!


Here's a couple more. One from the breeders and another under our table. They grow fast, so you got to snap a lot when they're pups.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

holy smokes that last one is an adorable pic! 

i totally agree with what you said. they grow so fast you have to get lotsa pics. mine will be 7 this year, but it seems like i just got them a couple years ago.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What an absolutely gorgeous face! Those eyes! Soulful! Just by looking at this face I honestly could trust this dog when it gets older! Goldens are the mellowest breed there is! Relaxed and so chilled. 

Unconditional love! Nothing quite like it!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Beautiful pup! Goldies are such sweethearts! 

I picked my pup (Shnoodle) from the litter 10 years ago and she also had a hernia. At the time I called it her "Off button that doesn't work" 'cause she was a handful as a pup. Had it fixed when she was spayed 6 months later. Never an issue beyond that. She's been my companion ever since and I love her to death!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> Dogs don't stink if properly bathed and groomed!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


well, there is all the "accidents" as well.
And whatever they track in on their paws...remember, its a bit like if you wore your outside shoes/boots all around your house. I know for a fact our dogs occasionally step in their own urine on their way back in to the house.
lately our dog has also had frequent "kling-ons" that shes brought back in with her.
I love our dogs, but when they pass, im looking forward to a bit of a breather from dog ownership for a while.
But I totally get the visual appeal of a new puppy!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Exactly, as they get older, they get grosser. 

For us, it's the puking with the older one's sensitive stomach. It's not often, but when it happens, it stinks. The cat is even worse.

I have a product that works wonders, but I have to spot the cat puke quickly to make the magic happen.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Exactly, as they get older, they get grosser.
> 
> For us, it's the puking with the older one's sensitive stomach. It's not often, but when it happens, it stinks. The cat is even worse.
> 
> I have a product that works wonders, but I have to spot the cat puke quickly to make the magic happen.


lol...ya, the puking too.

theres sort of a magic period of dog ownership, IMo when its between 1 and 9 or 10 yrs of age (depends on breed and individual dog) when they've gotten past all the puppy destruction (my wifes golden as a puppy once chewed through a drywall wall into a neighbouring apartment when it was left alone on a work day, and of course I have about a dozen single shoes whos partner was chewed up and digested long ago) and the accidents, but haven't started to fall apart yet and be a constant sad reminder of the humbleness of age and mortality.

but seriously all the best wishes for many happy memories!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Are you crate training her? We had a huge crate for Jessie and that was her little respite residence when she needed to wind down or have a sleep.

We had 5 other dogs so far and they all slept in bed with us between the hubby and me. Great in the winter. A Doberman sandwich. We had a male and female at the same time. My husband would call them up and one would curl up between us and the other one would lay down on the other side of one of us. Talk about body heat!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my dogs rely on their crate as their "safe place". they know that when they shit in my closet, go to the crate to avoid a foot in their doggie ass.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Are you crate training her? We had a huge crate for Jessie and that was her little respite residence when she needed to wind down or have a sleep.
> 
> We had 5 other dogs so far and they all slept in bed with us between the hubby and me. Great in the winter. A Doberman sandwich. We had a male and female at the same time. My husband would call them up and one would curl up between us and the other one would lay down on the other side of one of us. Talk about body heat!


Yes, at night she goes in her crate and occasionally through the day.

My wife tried letting the dog in bed about a decade ago. I don't like it, so it stopped. I'm an air quality guy, and no matter how much I care about them, they are essentially a walking rug.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Diablo said:


> lately our dog has also had frequent "kling-ons" that shes brought back in with her.


That's how BBQ tongs were invented.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Exactly, as they get older, they get grosser.
> 
> For us, it's the puking with the older one's sensitive stomach. It's not often, but when it happens, it stinks. The cat is even worse.
> 
> I have a product that works wonders, but I have to spot the cat puke quickly to make the magic happen.


Shit happens literally. But you still love them no matter what! It's reality!

- - - Updated - - -

Where did you get Martha from? Was she the one that came right up to you at first? What was her personality trait that sold you on her?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Shit happens literally. But you still love them no matter what! It's reality!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Where did you get Martha from? Was she the one that came right up to you at first? What was her personality trait that sold you on her?


We picked her up in huntsville. A bit of a hike, but well worth it. We're going back up on saturday to grab her cousin. We're going to have martha in the backyard and then video tape the reunion.

Our old goldie, Watson, is upset about the new pup being around. All Martha wants to do is cuddle and play, but he wants no part of it. She's terrorizing our cat, so we decided best get her a friend. We're used to having two dogs at a time anyhow.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey now! *no pickin on beagles!


*they're my only friends!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That's an adorable pic Cheezy! Of your dog NOT you! Kidding! Which dog is that?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


>


Now, who do we have here?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Quick story: 

We went up to algonquin for a family hike and visited a little beach area to let the puppies try out swimming for the first time. Being Goldies, they obviously loved it.

While running around a corner (I couldn't see around it due to the plant life), Martha got herself trapped in some mud (in shallow water). Penny was just ahead of her walking in the mud as well. 

For some reason, Martha started sinking - quick. Without thinking, I stepped in to grab her and immediately started sinking myself. I guess I was in shock, since it felt like walking of a cliff. I honestly couldn't get my head around what was happening; I was only reacting.

I ended up kinda doing the splits - one leg sliding off the land and the other in mud. I end up grabbing the grass and throwing all 32lbs of Martha on land. Her entire body was covered in mud, less her shoulders and head (it looked like she was a victim of an oil spill).

I pulled myself up and walked back to the others. Of course, I was laughed at - since I was fully clothed. But, man...I've fished from the shore a lot, and I've never experienced that before. 

I can say "be careful" and "never do that", but I'm not sure anyone who cared about their dog would do it any other way and I'm not sure what I'd be telling you to look out for anyway - my other pup was only about 5 feet away in the same mud. On top of the mud was about 2 inches of water (it was very deceiving terrain), so if either dog had submerged, they would have been done.

How could you not save this face, haha:


----------

